# Who in their right mind



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

would choose to wake up at 3 in the morning. Head out to pond with 100 percent chance of rainfall, and 30 mile an hour winds in the forecast?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Us.

We actually travel for that, too.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> would choose to wake up at 3 in the morning. Head out to pond with 100 percent chance of rainfall, and 30 mile an hour winds in the forecast?


And then do it again the next day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think I made a good choice on Sundays hunt. If it would have been heavy rain, or high wind then maybe. The pelting rain, along with the high winds made to where you couldn't even face the pond, and when you tried, you couldn't even see the decoys in the down pour. The front was suppose to hold off till 8-830, so I had thought we would have a good window of opportunity. Mother nature had different plans, and it arrived early.
Still working on drying everything out. All guns had to be broken down, and oiled. Even the butt stocks of the guns held water.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The difference a day makes, pictures from Saturday.
Cash is not in any of the pictures. He left the hunt early due to injury. Found a splinter in his toe, and he had a good amount of swelling.


----------

